

Custom Reddit CSS (stylebot) - sifarat
http://i.imgur.com/HoetryM.png
~~~
#header-bottom-left {
    background: rgb(248, 229, 219)
;
    padding-top: 20px;
}<p>#header {
    border-bottom: 1px solid #ccc
;
}<p>.tabmenu li.selected a {
    background-color: #CCC;
    border: 1px solid #999;
}<p>#header-bottom-right {
    background-color: #eee;
    border-radius: 0px;
}<p>.tabmenu li a {
    background-color: #ddd;
    border: 1px solid #ccc;
}<p>.rank {
    margin-top: 0px;
    margin-right: -22px;
    font-size: 12px ;
    color: #999
;
}<p>#header-img {
    display: none;
}<p>.author, .domain, .domain a, .score, .tagline, .tagline a, .flat-list a {
    color: #aaa;
}<p>.domain a, .tagline, .flat-list {
    font-size: 10px;
}<p>#siteTable, body {
    background: rgb(246, 246, 239) ;
}<p>.arrow, .side, .listing-chooser {
    display: none;
}<p>.title, .parent, .parent a .title {
    color: #555;
    font-size: 13px;
}<p>a {
    color: #777;
}<p>~~~
======
xytop
Dont like it:

1\. Spacing between posts should be bigger.

2\. subheader of post should have a more readable color.

3\. Font is bad (For reading it is better to use monotype fonts and 16-22 font
sizes)

